# Looking for a Good GameCube Controller.



## Lukerz (Nov 2, 2017)

Anyone have any suggestions of were to get a good GameCube controller? I don't want to spend money on some trash off brand. But i also don't want to cough up 70 bucks for one off amazon. Any suggestions?


----------



## viral777 (Nov 2, 2017)

either buy an official one off amazon, or buy a 3rd party one. Those are your only 2 options. Id recommend the Japanese white GC controller as the wire is twice as long as a normal one.


----------



## Lukerz (Nov 2, 2017)

viral777 said:


> either buy an official one off amazon, or buy a 3rd party one. Those are your only 2 options. Id recommend the Japanese white GC controller as the wire is twice as long as a normal one.


Thats nice. I need a long wire due to the way my system is set up.


----------



## KiiWii (Nov 2, 2017)

They're £19.99 preowned in UK, also my store sells thirdparty ones for £9.99 secondhand. 

Unfortunately we do not have any in stock


----------



## viral777 (Nov 2, 2017)

i got mine nintendo white gc controller for around 40-50 bucks a couple of years ago.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 2, 2017)

Good thing I got the SSB ones. Jeez that's an obnoxious price. You can buy used for roughly a quarter of that.


----------



## jefffisher (Nov 2, 2017)

i got some of these the cords are very short and they dont feel as good as the originals but the shape is exact, i doubt they'll live longer than a month each but considering they cost the same for 12 as what you can get one official for right now it might be the best choice
https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-New-Cont...631312?hash=item41adda2e50:g:~tcAAOSwRQlXeoAl
ttx brand, clear feels better than the rest for some reason texture wise.
just buy one or four to hold you over until nintendo rereleases the official ones for $25 again


----------



## Lukerz (Nov 2, 2017)

jefffisher said:


> i got some of these the cords are very short and they dont feel as good as the originals but the shape is exact, i doubt they'll live longer than a month each but considering they cost the same for 12 as what you can get one official for right now it might be the best choice
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-New-Cont...631312?hash=item41adda2e50:g:~tcAAOSwRQlXeoAl
> ttx brand, clear feels better than the rest for some reason texture wise.
> just buy one or four to hold you over until nintendo rereleases the official ones for $25 again


The cords are so short that even if i got a long adapter it would be awkward... But overall i may get them. Or just accept my fate and but a expensive official one.


----------



## jefffisher (Nov 2, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> The cords are so short that even if i got a long adapter it would be awkward... But overall i may get them. Or just accept my fate and but a expensive official one.


yeah you'll have to get either extension cords or a super long usb to plug into the adapter if you are using it on wii u or nintendo switch.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 2, 2017)

jefffisher said:


> i got some of these the cords are very short and they dont feel as good as the originals but the shape is exact, i doubt they'll live longer than a month each but considering they cost the same for 12 as what you can get one official for right now it might be the best choice
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-New-Cont...631312?hash=item41adda2e50:g:~tcAAOSwRQlXeoAl
> ttx brand, clear feels better than the rest for some reason texture wise.
> just buy one or four to hold you over until nintendo rereleases the official ones for $25 again


Those are probably not going to last more than a week if he's a competitive Smash player. My cousin has some that look exactly the same and the sticks broke almost immediately.


Lukerz said:


> Anyone have any suggestions of were to get a good GameCube controller? I don't want to spend money on some trash off brand. But i also don't want to cough up 70 bucks for one off amazon. Any suggestions?


Man GC controllers have skyrocketed in price, I got a few brand new for only $20 each a couple years before Sm4sh released.
If this is for use on Wii/Wii U the Hori Battle Pad is supposed to be good, it works as a Classic Controller so you'll need to connect it to a Wiimote (and use Nintendont if you're playing GC games with it)
Hori usually makes good stuff.


----------



## jefffisher (Nov 2, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Those are probably not going to last more than a week if he's a competitive Smash player. My cousin has some that look exactly the same and the sticks broke almost immediately.
> 
> Man GC controllers have skyrocketed in price, I got a few brand new for only $20 each a couple years before Sm4sh released.
> If this is for use on Wii/Wii U the Hori Battle Pad is supposed to be good, it works as a Classic Controller so you'll need to connect it to a Wiimote (and use Nintendont if you're playing GC games with it)
> Hori usually makes good stuff.


all offbrand controllers look the same there are at least three different manufactures most are terrible though.
normally i'd say $100 for a real gamecube controller is probably worth it but it would suck for him to pay $100 now only to have them rerelease and be $25 again next week.


----------



## CMDreamer (Nov 3, 2017)

I'd go for an original NGC controller (even for a second hand one), they are more reliable and last more that those crappy offbranded.


----------



## Foxchild (Nov 3, 2017)

gamestop sells preowned/refurb ones online for $18.


----------



## Lukerz (Nov 3, 2017)

Foxchild said:


> gamestop sells preowned/refurb ones online for $18.


Can i have a link?


----------



## Foxchild (Nov 4, 2017)

https://www.gamestop.com/gc/accessories/nintendo-gamecube-controller/131394

Bought one about a month ago, seems to work fine.  Top half was the blue/purple color, bottom half was clear on mine, but you don't get to pick the color.


----------



## Lukerz (Nov 4, 2017)

Foxchild said:


> https://www.gamestop.com/gc/accessories/nintendo-gamecube-controller/131394
> 
> Bought one about a month ago, seems to work fine.  Top half was the blue/purple color, bottom half was clear on mine, but you don't get to pick the color.


Awesome! Thanks! I will probably get one from here till I can buy one of those expensive ones of amazon...


----------



## Lukerz (Nov 6, 2017)

Foxchild said:


> https://www.gamestop.com/gc/accessories/nintendo-gamecube-controller/131394
> 
> Bought one about a month ago, seems to work fine.  Top half was the blue/purple color, bottom half was clear on mine, but you don't get to pick the color.


How long is the controller you got's cord? I have a odd ball setup and need a longest one. And if its not to long I goitta hunt for a GameCube adapter with a long cord. And something I forgot to ask; that controller you got. Is it a official Nintendo one? I'm not aware of any official clear GameCube controllers.


----------



## urherenow (Nov 6, 2017)

Every shop I go to in Japan has used and new controllers. I can't relate to the dilemma here...


----------



## Lukerz (Nov 6, 2017)

urherenow said:


> Every shop I go to in Japan has used and new controllers. I can't relate to the dilemma here...


Lucky. GameCube controllers are going disappearing around here. They are all so expensive...


----------



## mikefor20 (Nov 6, 2017)

Wavebird. Worth every penny.


----------



## Lukerz (Nov 6, 2017)

mikefor20 said:


> Wavebird. Worth every penny.


Its so big and chunkey though. Plus wireless controllers are banned in smash tournaments I think.


----------



## mikefor20 (Nov 6, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> Its so big and chunkey though. Plus wireless controllers are banned in smash tournaments I think.



The Wavebird is the best wireless controlled for the GC.  Hands down.  Not too bulky.  It has the added weight and size of 2 AA batteries and its case pretty much.  Not a big deal.  You complain about the cords so this is best.  Otherwise  it's a white Japanese Wired controller as stated earlier or anything else you or willing to spring for or deal with.  As for tournaments I have no clue.  I DGAF really.  3rd Party GC controllers suck.  All of them.  Only thing they are good for is to disassemble and make a SaveMii free for the Wii. Not fond of the cord extenders either. I have 2 and they get tangled. Shitty quality on most 3rd party GC stuff. Besides I doubt you can find a new or SLIGHTLY used official controller at a reasonable price.  You get what you pay for.


----------



## Crazystato (Dec 15, 2017)

EB games (GAMESTOP) over here in Aus had a wiiu clearance section a little while back. Picked up 2 ssb controllers and an official adapter for 50 bucks maybe try some of the lesser know stores. They may still have stock


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 15, 2017)

DO NOT BUY FROM NEW BULL. I ordered two because they were cheap and the analog sticks only register 8 directions so it's jus a glorified dpad. Also, up left doesn't even work on one of them.


----------

